# 3 new places to ride in mid mississippi.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Like yall have already herd of. the park in byram is opening on the 28th of may, free food and bands i think. website http://www.msoffroad.com/index.php

theres one in crystal springs that just opened up. i havent herd any thing about it. ill post more info on this one later. website http://www.thepitcampgrounds.com/index.html

and one in the flowood area. (this is just a romor tho.)


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

word going around is if the "pit" does good they going to open up another 1000 acres to ride!! that will be 1600+ the sand dunes they have,,,only drawback is they are letting in trucks. you ever ride at turkey creek???


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad to hear that y'all have some new places to ride. I hear someone is trying to open a 900 arce place around Magnolia, Texas that would be great so close to the house. Hope it turns out good for y'all places to ride are getting hard to find.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

turkey creek is illegal!!!! hahaha yea everyonce in a while. a friend of mine lives near there.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

sence there letting trucks in ill see if my step dad will fix his jeep to take so i can show him up on the popo haha.


----------

